# [SOLVED] Broadxent 8012 v1 - How to Bridge it?



## PCDummy (Aug 21, 2007)

Howdy. I am using the above modem with a single pc currently to connect to the internet, and it works fine. What I want to do (and have tried unsucsessfully) is to now use a linksys router to add another machine, but cannot figure out how to put this modem into a full bridge mode. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. The half bridge is not working with me.

JAC


----------



## PCDummy (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: Broadxent 8012 v1 - How to Bridge it? FIXED!!*

If any one else has been looking at this and has had a similar problem, I found the answer. The Briteport/Broadxent dsl modem is still a major POS, but the good people at Linksys made it work for more than one machine with their router. Logging onto the Linksys home page, then support, I found a utility program that self-installs the router, provided that you have basic information - log-on id, password, etc. The program is called EasyLink Advisor. The link is below:http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=7829277881L05. It worked like a dream, and resolved a problem that I could not. Good luck to all


----------

